# Christmas Cupcakes



## katana (Dec 22, 2010)

I usually make a Gingerbread house every year, I haven't thought about cupcakes for Christmas, but some of these are so neat looking!


----------



## divadoll (Dec 22, 2010)

The last 2 pics are so cute.  I'd be sad to eat them.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Dec 22, 2010)

wow 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the ones decorated like Christmas bulbs!

It looks like fondant. I think they are so cute!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 22, 2010)

I like all of them except for the cone ones. I dont get it. lol


----------



## katana (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeh I think they were made with upside down ice cream cones.

It would be cute for children to decorate.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 28, 2010)

They look great, i must admit my mouth waters for a snowman cupcake.


----------



## llehsal (Dec 29, 2010)

Awwwww...I love the second to last ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren (Dec 29, 2010)

Those are great!!  and I'm sure glad thaty aren't in my house....  lol


----------

